# Choice of Test Site



## EnvEngineer (Apr 1, 2009)

In California and probably other states there are several exam sites, can someone tell me if you get to choose or do they assign you to a specific site?? I would like to take the exam at a site that is a little farther from where I live but much nicer.

Thanks


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 1, 2009)

it probably varies by state. In IL you list your preferrence and then they decide. I was able to take it at the place I wanted.


----------



## Tark62 (Apr 1, 2009)

As I recall, the California application does not allow you to list preferences for testing locations. I think the Board normally assigns you to the nearest testing location by default.

But I'll bet that they would be willing to switch your location, as long you don't make the request at the last minute. Call them and ask.

You should make the request as early in the process as possible. I would attach a cover letter with your initial application, specifically requesting the test location that you want. Once your eligibility has been confirmed, then follow up with a call or email, to see if they honored your request. Don't wait for the official exam admittance letter, as you probably won't receive it until shortly before the test date; it may then be too late to make any changes.


----------



## bezzy (Apr 1, 2009)

I know that Out of State applicants can choose the place of the examination because they have to arrange their trip to California.

I would email them and make the request as to where you would like to take your exam...


----------



## civilist (Aug 5, 2009)

EnvEngineer said:


> In California and probably other states there are several exam sites, can someone tell me if you get to choose or do they assign you to a specific site?? I would like to take the exam at a site that is a little farther from where I live but much nicer.
> Thanks


The refile application allow applicants to circle their preference for the following test sites:

-Bay Area

-LA area

-San Diego region

-Sacramento

-Visalia


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 5, 2009)

In Vermont, there was Northfield and, um...Northfield.


----------



## mattsffrd (Aug 6, 2009)

Maine only has one site, so i couldn't tell you


----------



## CivE Bricky (Aug 6, 2009)

In NY, you can choose the city you want to take the test in. I imagine NYC has many sites, so I don't know how that works.

Choices for PE are:

NYC

Albany,

Syracuse

Buffalo

FE has zillions of choices in the Spring because many colleges with Engineering programs offer the exam. Fall FE choices may be only the four cities listed above.


----------

